# Famous Necklace to the Hips



## kanou (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, i hope im posting this in the right place!

Would any of you gals know *where or who *makes these necklaces's???

(Its a celebrity favourite apperently, ive seen a program on VH1 about how many top models like gisele bundhen wear them, apperently they are the same as the "evil eye" jewelery!)

I've attached some pics so hopefully u will recognise what i mean!(its a necklace that sort of connects to the hips! &gt;See the Photos from Rihanna's music video)

Attachment 30353

Attachment 30354


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 9, 2007)

OHHHHH I love it


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 9, 2007)

hope you find somewhere that sells them


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 9, 2007)

Like this...

rhinestone body neclace

double row rhinestone body neclace

3 row rhinestone body necklace

4 row rhinestone body necklace

It's kind of a stripper thing, lol! I have to warn you though, they are a pain to wear!


----------



## Lauren (Feb 10, 2007)

Good links.. definitely stripper wear!


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 10, 2007)

Interesting links. Maybe I should buy one and strip for my husband on St. Valentine's Day! LOL


----------



## Saje (Feb 10, 2007)

nothing really wrong with stripper wear... if you have somewhere to wear them at. Some clubbing clothes will pull it off right, but they will also attract some freaky people. I recommend it more for a bathing suit get up but no swimming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh and you can wear some over tight fitting clothes. But thats up to you. personally I dont like it unless its on skin .


----------



## Lissaboo (Feb 10, 2007)

Oo i love that..I should be a stripper..:-D


----------



## LilDee (Feb 10, 2007)

I saw one in one of my lingerie catalogues!!

pm me if you want it real bad.. i might be able to get one in in my next order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 10, 2007)

i love it ..


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 10, 2007)

i like it. i've never seen it, though!


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 11, 2007)

It looks like of uncomfortable to wear


----------



## Momo (Feb 11, 2007)

Never seen it but I would so sport that. with a top on though. lol

If you find some in gold like rihanna's let me know


----------



## Chaela (Feb 12, 2007)

They are all over Ebay. I just had my mom make me one, they arent too bad to wear but kinda easy to break.


----------



## monniej (Feb 12, 2007)

belly chains were very popular a few years ago. i'd say about the same time piercing become quite popular. this looks like an update version. very cute!


----------



## Momo (Feb 12, 2007)

What search phrase did you put into ebay? I cant find any


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 13, 2007)

OOH thats HOT!! Wounder the price?


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 13, 2007)

Usually they're called body chains, try searching for that. Here's one in gold!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 13, 2007)

i like it ! though i prefer just a belly chain, i'm not sure this is very comfortable.


----------



## Chaela (Feb 13, 2007)

eBay â€“ Belly Chains, Gold belly chain and Choker belly chain items on eBay.com. Find IT on eBay.

They're generally under Harem, Exotic, Stripper. Hope this helps


----------



## kanou (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh my, didnt know i had so many replies!! Thanks Guys, You really helped, but i still cant find one that will ship to the UK??

Thanks Again!!!

XXXXXX


----------

